# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part or Full time Optometrist- Private practice seeking part or full-time Optometrist

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a part or full-time opportunity with afull scope private practice in the Berkeley Heights, NJarea. Practice is looking for a minimum of 3 days per week and up to 5.  This is a one location private practice that provides excellent patient care. 

*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*

Flexibility for 3-5 days per weekPractice is open one evening a week till 6Provide variety of exams: comprehensive, medical, urgent, contact lens, post-op, etc.Avg 3 patients per hour with tech supportSingle location practice that has excellent google reviewsPractice is booked out about 3 monthsCompetitive compensation and benefits for full time
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*

Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsDiagnose disease and vision disordersCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)License to practice in the state ofNJExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

